# Turned Covid Isolation into a recording opportunity with my young kids!



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

So I am in charge of 'music class' while we home school the kids  Here we are doing our version of a song you probably have heard WAY too much LOL but we have somewhat made it our own. My kids are 6 and 9 and we are having a blast. The Steinberg UR242 interface I bought for Christmas is a great addition to the music room.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m on the same journey. I’ve found some good resources.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Is it just me or does that song have a Neil Young vibe to it?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Is it just me or does that song have a Neil Young vibe to it?


I am/was a massive Neil Young fan and it tends to creep into my playing when doing anything countryish. A buddy of mine didn’t know the song and thought I wrote it! .


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

So good!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

EXCELLENT!! Congrats to the entire band and to audio/visual production.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Bass player is great....very good feel for the down beat.
Poor drummer is doing the best he can cause his dad wont find a seat that fits his small body....Still its a good job.
Guitar player is having too good of a time playing with the kids...congrats by the way.
G.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I can’t find a seat that goes any lower! Lol 




GTmaker said:


> Bass player is great....very good feel for the down beat.
> Poor drummer is doing the best he can cause his dad wont find a seat that fits his small body....Still its a good job.
> Guitar player is having too good of a time playing with the kids...congrats by the way.
> G.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

traynor_garnet said:


> I can’t find a seat that goes any lower! Lol


Put the kit on risers around him? lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounded great. More of this is needed.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Love it. !


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> So I am in charge of 'music class' while we home school the kids  Here we are doing our version of a song you probably have heard WAY too much LOL


Soon as I read that I was expecting 'Wash your hands' (to the tune of 'Baby Shark') so pleasantly surprised here.  Good job!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Great job !!! Enjoyed that. Wonderful way to spend time with your kids. They are both awesome. Your okey too.LOL Kidding, like your style TG.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That was really good, nice job by all of you guys!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice.

Inspiring, in fact.

What I see in that clip is a hell of a good dad and a couple of talented kids.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks so much for all the kind words guys. It’s important to spread some joy and warmth these days, and your comments certainly made my/our day. 

TG


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Outstanding! Kudo's to the kids, and you of course.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Lucky kids, lucky Dad, lucky camerawoman?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> Lucky kids, lucky Dad, lucky camerawoman?


Mom is indeed running video! 

Speaking of lucky kids, they were asking me what I had when I was their age. I told them I had a drum set made out of cardboard boxes and pot lids (not kidding). I also grew up in a small town where nobody played, the Internet didn’t exist in our wildest dreams, and I had to figure everything out by myself. Other than that, pretty much exactly like them! LOL

Truth is it’s just amazing fun. Like any parent, I know there will be a day when they surpass me and go on to do their own things. I can’t wait to hear what they achieve/come up with but I am in no way pushing them like an overzealous hockey parent. The goal is really just to have them love music.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Mom is indeed running video!





greco said:


> Congrats to audio/visual production.


That was my intent with this part of my post. However, I should have been more clear.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

The family that plays together... That really made my day!


----------

